# Frage zu Gamekey-Shops



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (25. September 2014)

Hi,

ich bin bei der Suche nach günstigen Keys auf die oben genannte Seite gestoßen, die zum Beispiel bei Alien Isolation der günstigste Anbieter ist. 

Nun wollte ich fragen, ob jemand Erfahrung mit der Seite hat, oder andere empfehlen kann.

MfG


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. September 2014)

Alien: Isolation + Vorbesteller-Bonus Steam Gift - Alien

Hab bei dieser Seite schon mal nen Steam-Key gekauft. Kann nichts Negatives darüber berichten.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (25. September 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Alien: Isolation + Vorbesteller-Bonus Steam Gift - Alien
> 
> Hab bei dieser Seite schon mal nen Steam-Key gekauft. Kann nichts Negatives darüber berichten.




Danke für die Antwort. Etwas mysteriös finde ich, dass dein link als steam gift gekennzeichnet ist. Eine nicht gift Version Alien: Isolation Nostromo Edition PRE-ORDER Steam Key
gibt es ebrnfalls, deutlich teurer. Von der Logik her, sollte es aber da keinen Unterschied geben?


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. September 2014)

Wir hatten hier ja mal einen Thread in dem Dennis die von uns gesehenen seriösen Online-Shops aufgelistet hat. Wo ist der eigentlich hin? Ich find' ihn nicht mehr.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. September 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. Etwas mysteriös finde ich, dass dein link als steam gift gekennzeichnet ist. Eine nicht gift Version Alien: Isolation Nostromo Edition PRE-ORDER Steam Key
> gibt es ebrnfalls, deutlich teurer. Von der Logik her, sollte es aber da keinen Unterschied geben?


Eigentlich nicht. Du kannst jedes Gift auch an dich selbst "schicken".

Gott... Was ist das denn für ein seltsamer Satz...


----------



## Wynn (3. Oktober 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wir hatten hier ja mal einen Thread in dem Dennis die von uns gesehenen seriösen Online-Shops aufgelistet hat. Wo ist der eigentlich hin? Ich find' ihn nicht mehr.



Im Forum verschwunden  welche kriterien muss der shop den haben ?
dann könnte ich eine neue liste anfangen 

Kinguin ist nur eine reseller plattform da kann man schon öfters einen ru key erwischen der als eu key gilt


----------



## Exar-K (3. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Im Forum verschwunden


Nö:
http://forum.pcgames.de/allgemeine-...rdige-game-shops-fuer-digitale-downloads.html


----------

